# Looking for a Pic



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyon have the picture of Shogun and Wanderlei training together? Not the one where Shogun is on Wand's back, the pic of the two of them sitting in the corners of a ring after sparring. Where they both just looked completely gassed?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I cant find it anywhere, which sucks because that was a great picture!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I cant find it anywhere, which sucks because that was a great picture!


It was my signature for a little while, but I had my computer wiped and lost it. I've havent seen it since.


----------

